# Call me ignorant (missing problem at idle)



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ok, so when Im driving the car is fine, but once Im at idle- sometimes it misses and it will search for an idle speed- next light--- no problem-- I have replaced the plugs, wires, cap and rotor to no avail! Anyone have any idles- I did plug my egr valve- could that be it? The line actually cracked and I plugged it the good old fashioned vise grip way.......................yeah..............


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

what the hell does the EGR valve do? I see mine all the time and just ponder


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

allows some exhaust gas to be recycled back into the intake stream to lower combustion temperatures in order to reduce NOx emissions...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ahhh man fug dat shit


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Ok, so when Im driving the car is fine, but once Im at idle- sometimes it misses and it will search for an idle speed- next light--- no problem-- I have replaced the plugs, wires, cap and rotor to no avail! Anyone have any idles- I did plug my egr valve- could that be it? The line actually cracked and I plugged it the good old fashioned vise grip way.......................yeah..............


Does the Z31 have a MAF?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes it does have an MAF. It could be that the MAF is dead. Sounds like the symptoms.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

that or that ghetto fabulous plug you have for your egr line could be leaking... throw a vacum gauge on there and see...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah even though I don't really think that is the problem you might want to fix that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Don't forget all the vacuum lines are almost 20 yrs old in that car , I wouldn't doubt that some of them are cracked and leaking.
I suppose you may have plugged up the EGR valve , but what did you do with the vacuum line going to it?  
Typical bad MAF symptoms are a fast hunting idle , usually between 1000 and 1500 rpm , and it generally won't like to rev. 

The EGR valve could be stuck open , also , and that's one problem you will notice a bad idle with. It's only supposed to be open at cruising speed , intake dilution also is supposed to reduce part throttle knock. Its supposed to be closed at both idle and at WOT.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget all the vacuum lines are almost 20 yrs old in that car , I wouldn't doubt that some of them are cracked and leaking.
> I suppose you may have plugged up the EGR valve , but what did you do with the vacuum line going to it?
> Typical bad MAF symptoms are a fast hunting idle , usually between 1000 and 1500 rpm , and it generally won't like to rev.
> 
> The EGR valve could be stuck open , also , and that's one problem you will notice a bad idle with. It's only supposed to be open at cruising speed , intake dilution also is supposed to reduce part throttle knock. Its supposed to be closed at both idle and at WOT.


The hot wire element in the MAF could be dirty or contamniated by K&N oil or something. You can clean it with contact cleaner. If its a wandering idle with no miss, its most likely the TPS like [email protected] suggested.

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> If its a wandering idle with no miss, its most likely the TPS like [email protected] suggested.
> 
> Mike


Errr , I didn't suggest that. But I agree.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Errr , I didn't suggest that. But I agree.


whoops my bad. I read MAF as TPS for some reason. They looks so much alike  

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> whoops my bad. I read MAF as TPS for some reason. They looks so much alike
> 
> Mike


 :dumbass: (Just kidding)

Something else I was thinking about , if the TPS was bad he'd also get some bad hesitation just off idle , or while cruising at a steady rpm. Push the pedal , the car hesitates and then goes. More noticeable in automatic cars , but that's one way I've been able to tell bad TPS's for years.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

It Does Hesitate Sometimes In The Morning, But Then When It Warms Up It Is Fine- I Will Go Get Some Electa-motive And Try To Clean The Air Filter-- Its The Stock Filter With A Rigged Intake And For The Aftermarket One I Bought A Foam Non Oil Filter. Ive Yet To Put It On Though


----------

